# How many years have you been smoking?



## badfrog (Apr 5, 2010)

This may or may not work...
I am curious how many years of smoking experience is represented here on the SMF.

SO...
whoever adds to this post next, tell us your number of years smoking then add your total to the cumulative and keep it going...

my number of years smoking:
30

total cumulative years of smoking on the SMF so far:
*30*


----------



## hogfan40 (Apr 5, 2010)

5 and counting, i'll play, good thread


----------



## badfrog (Apr 5, 2010)

so were up to a total of 

*35*


----------



## hogfan40 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol sorry 

5 years

35 so far


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 5, 2010)

I would say around 5 years here to so make it 40 years


----------



## caveman (Apr 5, 2010)

Can I play?  But I am still a rookie with only two months.


----------



## nwdave (Apr 5, 2010)

So, that's 40 years and two months.......Then there's ummmmm, hold on, gotta take off the shoes so I can count my toes, uh, there's 20 plus 4 and then there was that 3 in Colorado, then there was.... oh about 33 so that makes it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






73 years 2 months


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll add in my *2 years*


75.2 total so far


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 5, 2010)

35 +

so that gives us 110.2 eh?


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Solid Six years here 

So it is 116.2


----------



## mossymo (Apr 6, 2010)

Making sausage since 1988, started smoking in 1998 (hired the smoke done before that cause I thought it would be diifficult), so my answer is 12 years.

*122.2 years*


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 6, 2010)

4 years

*So now it is 126.2*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

9 years including indirect smoking on the grill until I got my 'lil GOSM.

135.2 years cummulative


----------



## dyce51 (Apr 6, 2010)

I started out helping my dad smoke meat when I was around 10 or 11 (about the same time I started hunting....jerky)  and I am 37 now so that makes it....wow now this makes me feel old........I have been smoking meat for 27 years..................


*now it's 162.2 years total!!!*


----------



## ronp (Apr 6, 2010)

I smoked in the 80's and 90' nothing serious though. I have 2 solid years of smoking the right way so I will use that.

New total is 
*164.2.*


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 6, 2010)

I started attempting BBQ in 1996, been going ever since.


----------



## mr mac (Apr 6, 2010)

That would be 14 added to the current total gives us 

178.2 
Plus mine of five years


 183.2


----------



## reents (Apr 6, 2010)

Started 42 years ago with ecb but actuall true smoking doing it right would be 10.New total 193.2


----------



## badfrog (Apr 6, 2010)

With only 17 responses were almost to 200 years experience! We can easily break 1000 yrs experience here on the SMF!!! that represents a LOT of knowledge and a lot of BBQ!

Se we are at 193.2; keep it going!!!


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Just 1 here

*194.2*


----------



## goobi99 (Apr 6, 2010)

started  4 years ago 



so thats 198.2 up to now


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 6, 2010)

Add in my 5, brings the total to *203.2*


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2010)

I tried smoking off & on (not counting the 42 years of Marlboro), but I can't really say it was "Smoking" properly until I found this site back in Sept, 2009 , so I have to say only 6 months.

*Total 203.7 years
*
Bearcarver


----------



## diesel (Apr 6, 2010)

I started in 99.. so Eleven years...  

so... 214.7 years.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I have atleast 5 years and probably many more but then I'll be safe with 5 so now we are up to:


219 years an 7 months


----------



## reichl (Apr 6, 2010)

I can only add one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







220 years and 7 months


----------



## acemakr (Apr 6, 2010)

my 5 months makes it
221 years


----------



## duosmoker (Apr 6, 2010)

I may have given up cigarettes, but I did not give up smoking.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on n off about 7 years, steady now, 4 years

so now: 
225


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Started smoking meats when I joined SMF back in Dec 2007. Going on 3 years and can say that everything I've learned about this great hobby is due to the people that contributed to this site. Some of them are no longer here, but they still have my thanks, nonetheless.


----------



## mudduck (Apr 6, 2010)

1 year









229


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

0.0833 years (1 month) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





229 and 1 month


----------



## treegje (Apr 6, 2010)

1,5 year ,and I love it


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess that brings it to 230 yrs, 7 months.

I've been smoking since the year my son was born and he is 23 now.

New total = *253 years, 7 months*.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been smoking (meat) for a year and a half. That puts the total at 255 years and 1 month.

I quit smoking (tobacco) just shy of two years ago.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 7, 2010)

slakes
congrats on both...i quit tobacco about 3 yrs ago...


----------



## smokingd (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's make that 

257 and one month
and I quit tobaco the day I started meat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2010)

Bump to get a lot more years!


Bearcarver


----------



## reflect (Apr 8, 2010)

Been smoking 5 years now and going strong :).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2010)

That makes a total of *262 years and one month*.


*NEXT !*


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

Not counting the indirect method I've used on my Weber gas grill, 2 months.  That makes:

262 years and 3 months.


----------



## triplebq (Apr 8, 2010)

that puts it @ 298 years and 7 months 

i have been smoking "q" for 36 years and 4 months


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 8, 2010)

Now we stand at334yrs and 7 months.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

Every month counts.  Let's bump this.


----------



## rickw (Apr 8, 2010)

I have around 5 years under my belt.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

So now we're at 339 years and 7 months.


----------



## okie joe (Apr 9, 2010)

Over 21 Years Slow smoking.....Grilling/smoking   Oh sheesh  over 35 years that will put us up to   360 + 7 months.


----------



## mdoverstreet (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably about 4 yrs or so, so that puts us at 364 yrs + 7 mos.


----------



## kennymn (Apr 11, 2010)

about 5 yrs

TOTAL 369 yrs + 7 months


----------



## ak1 (Apr 11, 2010)

About 20 yrs of smokin' here.


So 389yr & 7mo's


----------



## pink flamingo (Oct 22, 2015)

Since May 16th 2015 the weekend of my 55 Birthday. Smoked a 90 lb pig. 

So that's 5 months for me. 

390 years!!!


----------



## pink flamingo (Oct 22, 2015)

Since May 16th 2015, the weekend of my 55 Birthday. Smoked a 90 lb pig.

So that's 5 months for me.

390 years


----------



## link (Oct 22, 2015)

I can add another 10 years 

So 400  Years now!!


----------



## siege (Oct 22, 2015)

This thread is an oldie but a goodie. Like Me !  I started smoking in 1972 due to an overabundance of salmon. Add my 42 years to the total.....that puts us at 432.


----------



## pink flamingo (Oct 23, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## mikesys (Oct 23, 2015)

18 years here so.......




450 total


----------



## mowin (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, I dabbled in smoking many yrs ago for a couple yrs. After a long break,  I returned this May. So my 2 1/2 yrs maks 452 yrs & 6 months


----------



## onneeye (Oct 23, 2015)

2 years

452 total


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 23, 2015)

Well less see I was 12 or 13 quite when I was 44 oops sorry wrong smoking meat smoking about 30 years


----------



## texas trey (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like the math got a bit off. Started helping my dad and learning about "Q" ing at 15. So 33 years for me.

Brings total to 484-1/2 years


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 23, 2015)

I started eleven years ago !

so now we are at 495-1/2 years total !!


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 23, 2015)

About 7 years so that will go to 502 1\2


----------



## icyhot (Oct 23, 2015)

3 years for me so 505 and a half


----------



## dingo007 (Oct 23, 2015)

Right on 5.....

equals...510 & 1/2


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 23, 2015)

I have been smoking for over 55 years now. Started on a Kamado style grill and now am cooking on a Kamado type again. So 55+510.5=565.5.


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 23, 2015)

.


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 23, 2015)

2 years here. so that makes 592.5


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 23, 2015)

*37.5 for me so now we are up to 630!*


----------



## okie362 (Oct 24, 2015)

*630 + 35from me = 665*


----------



## kihler (Oct 24, 2015)

40 here so we are up to 232.2


----------



## kihler (Oct 24, 2015)

I didn't go to page 4, new answer is 705


----------



## chris w1 (Oct 25, 2015)

About 5 years doing sausage and bbq. Hope to do it till I die!


----------



## krex1010 (Oct 25, 2015)

Id say I've been at it for 10 years...that brings us to 720 years


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 25, 2015)

30 years so that makes 750.


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 25, 2015)

About 6 months, And thanks for all the help I've found here!


----------



## reents (Oct 28, 2015)

50 years off and on =800.6


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 28, 2015)

About 3 years 6 months = 

804 total


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 28, 2015)

Living in Southern Oregon you tend to smoke a lot of fish with the Rouge in your back yard and the coast 2 hrs away. So there was twenty plus years of smoking......then got serious, eventually found this neighborhood in 2007 (smoking correctly) thanks to all the great advice and information here so I am going with 10 quality years. 

S0 Now 814 Years

Tom


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 28, 2015)

*6+   *and going strong!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> *6+   *and going strong!


Same--Same Me!! *  6+ years*

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 28, 2015)

so Now  826 Years ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> so Now  826 Years ?


I just looked---I recorded mine back in 2010, but I only had 6 months then, so if you want you can subtract those 6 months because you added my 6 years now.

Or leave it at 826 because I made it confusing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 28, 2015)

At the end of the day, bottom line there is a Tremendous Volume of knowledge here thanks to Jeff, his Sponsors and everyone else out there willing to help when they can (which is always, Thank-You all).

I can live with 826 Years if everyone else can 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Tom


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 29, 2015)

My total is 3

All of it spent on this forum, no previous Experiance of Smoking!

829 Years


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 29, 2015)

2 years for me.

831 Years


----------



## harryp (Nov 11, 2016)

Bout 25  I guess that makes about 219.2


----------

